# Got me a 540, woo hoo!!!!!



## carnut (Feb 26, 2005)

Last Saturday, I picked up a 1998 540I, with an automatic, Sport Package, Premium Package,in Aspen Silver w/Gray leather, and the best thing, it has 62,500 miles on it! I test drove a '98 528 first, then the 540, quite a difference in the performance between the two. I can hardly wait to start working on it and modifying it. Because of this forum, I have become very knowledgeable on what I should be looking for in buying one of these fine machines. I want to thank all the moderators and contributors, otherwise I may have made a bad purchase. Whenever I need help, I'll know where to turn. Thanks again!


----------



## Kaari (Sep 14, 2004)

carnut said:


> Last Saturday, I picked up a 1998 540I, with an automatic, Sport Package, Premium Package,in Aspen Silver w/Gray leather, and the best thing, it has 62,500 miles on it! I test drove a '98 528 first, then the 540, quite a difference in the performance between the two. I can hardly wait to start working on it and modifying it. Because of this forum, I have become very knowledgeable on what I should be looking for in buying one of these fine machines. I want to thank all the moderators and contributors, otherwise I may have made a bad purchase. Whenever I need help, I'll know where to turn. Thanks again!


Congrates on your purchase !

:thumbup:

You are definately on the right forum!

These guys love 540's and -mods- (guys correct me if I am wrong)

(I have neither!) 

Yet I have survived.. 

I think you are on the right track with bimmerfest....


----------



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

Congrats 

The mods are endless and fun, that's one of the reason I like about BMW's, they bring out the bests (or worsts) in shadetree mechanics


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

Congrats. The E39 5 series is probably the most well-balanced and most enjoyable car I've ever driven. My '02 530i has been an awesome car and a real joy.

Make sure you take it on some road trips. That's where it really shines. You can tour in it forever and never get uncomfortable.

Sadly, I am turning mine in at the end of April when the lease ends. I hate to give it up, but it'll be time for me to go the M route for a while, and I just can't get my head around the new series of BMW passenger cars.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Congrats. The e39 is a great car. You're probably already aware of this-- but the cooling system on V8 BMWs can be a bit fragile. There's a general consensus that its not a bad idea to replace the radiator, hoses waterpump and thermostat at around 60k on these cars. From what I've read, the biggest failure is the plastic neck that connects the radiator to the expansion tank-- it tends to crack. Just keep an eye on it, and you'll be able to enjoy your car for a looong time!


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

congrats! i picked up my 98 540i/6 Dec 24th. can't stop driving it... couldn't stop so bad, my gf and i decided to just drive to balitimore for the hell of it one long weekend.

depending where you live, get snow tires. i can go anywhere and do anything in the 5.

have fun and again, congrats! :thumbup: 

don't forget to set up a slush fund for tires.


----------



## ARJMServices (Jan 8, 2005)

carnut said:


> Last Saturday, I picked up a 1998 540I, with an automatic, Sport Package, Premium Package,in Aspen Silver w/Gray leather, and the best thing, it has 62,500 miles on it! I test drove a '98 528 first, then the 540, quite a difference in the performance between the two. I can hardly wait to start working on it and modifying it. Because of this forum, I have become very knowledgeable on what I should be looking for in buying one of these fine machines. I want to thank all the moderators and contributors, otherwise I may have made a bad purchase. Whenever I need help, I'll know where to turn. Thanks again!


Excellent purchase....That is a great car. I hope you didn't mean the 528 was a mistake. It too is a fine car.......I have one. :thumbup:


----------



## carnut (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies and encouragementl. It looks like the radiator has already been replaced. My carfax report shows that the cooling system had work done at the dealership under warranty for unspecified contract work at around 49,000. I checked with the dealer where the car was serviced and they couldn't or wouldn't provide me with much information. Something about how they purge their database after the cars warranty expires. Makes me wonder if they just didn't want to provide the info to me. On the other hand, an indy repair shop that specializes in BMW's serviced the car before I bought it and he provided me with the latest work that was done and gave the car a clean bill of health. I owned a fully loaded '02 325 before this and I really enjoyed the handling. Now with this car, I LOVE to drive it with the added horsepower and plan on enjoying it to it's fullest. I'll get some pics soon. Also, no slams on the 528's, this was a great deal I couldn't pass up. Thanks to all of you!!!


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Ahem, we don't do mods here. We like bone stock BMWs. Afterall, who but BMW knows what is best for our cars??? Dinan??? Please....



(mod on....) :thumbup:


----------



## Lscman (Aug 5, 2003)

carnut said:


> I checked with the dealer where the car was serviced and they couldn't or wouldn't provide me with much information. Something about how they purge their database after the cars warranty expires. Makes me wonder if they just didn't want to provide the info to me.


The person you were speaking with is lying.

BMWNA on-line site will provide complete service history back to day#1 of your car, assuming it's not a Canadian car. Join up and review history.


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

Lscman said:


> The person you were speaking with is lying.
> 
> BMWNA on-line site will provide complete service history back to day#1 of your car, assuming it's not a Canadian car. Join up and review history.


how??? i've been looking for this! my 540 has been dealer maintained since birth so i want to see all the warrenty work done to her. linkie please.. thanks!


----------



## antgli (Feb 7, 2005)

chivas said:


> how??? i've been looking for this! my 540 has been dealer maintained since birth so i want to see all the warrenty work done to her. linkie please.. thanks!


Yes...Please tell us how. I'm curious about my 540's history.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

you can do a carfax but any reputable dealer should be willing to print one out for you...I think....

www.carfax.com


----------



## carnut (Feb 26, 2005)

Yeah, I figured that this guy was being lazy, lying or whatever......

Also, a link to BMWNA's website would be nice, and how to go about getting the service history on my car (originally sold in Calif).

Thanks for the help!


----------



## antgli (Feb 7, 2005)

carnut said:


> Yeah, I figured that this guy was being lazy, lying or whatever......
> 
> Also, a link to BMWNA's website would be nice, and how to go about getting the service history on my car (originally sold in Calif).
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Carnut...Congrats on your purcahse. I too just bought a 540i 2 months ago and I just love it. I know what you're feeling!...LOL!


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

carnut said:


> Last Saturday, I picked up a 1998 540I, with an automatic, Sport Package, Premium Package,in Aspen Silver w/Gray leather, and the best thing, it has 62,500 miles on it! I test drove a '98 528 first, then the 540, quite a difference in the performance between the two. I can hardly wait to start working on it and modifying it. Because of this forum, I have become very knowledgeable on what I should be looking for in buying one of these fine machines. I want to thank all the moderators and contributors, otherwise I may have made a bad purchase. Whenever I need help, I'll know where to turn. Thanks again!


Congrats !! Always have loved the 540 :thumbup:


----------



## 528i (May 1, 2004)

carnut said:


> Last Saturday, I picked up a 1998 540I


 :thumbup: 
Let's see some pics


----------

